# Spinning. Zwartbles & Cheviot



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Good morning all

Sort of spinning related. I’ve been asked to knit a sweater for a client using a zwartbles/Cheviot mix. It’s HORRIBLE. It feels like rug wool and hurts my hands knitting with it. How my friend will wear this with comfort beats me.

Does this get softer with washing? The yarn comes from the Hebrides in a kit. TIA


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

The yarn blend is on Ravelry but no reviews and no projects. Kind of reminds me of Lopi wool!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Gaildh said:


> The yarn blend is on Ravelry but no reviews and no projects. Kind of reminds me of Lopi wool!


I've given it a 2 star and that's generous!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

It is supposed to be a soft but durable yarn garments made from the yarn will last a very long time. But they said it is a soft yarn used for sweaters and mittens. Read a few different things about it.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

It looks harsh in the picture.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> It is supposed to be a soft but durable yarn garments made from the yarn will last a very long time. But they said it is a soft yarn used for sweaters and mittens. Read a few different things about it.


There is nothing soft about this combo  It will definitely last Tracy through her lifetime! I spoke to the mill and they confirmed this . Said it will be durable but will not soften much with washing. I have done this much today but need to stop periodically to give my hands a rest. I plan to have the majority of this knitted by the end of the weekend.

To make mittens out of this, you will be scratching your hands constantly


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> It looks harsh in the picture.


Yup it sure is. The picture is accurate


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I know it does look rough maybe they should have said something. Does your friend know how bad the yarn is?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> I know it does look rough maybe they should have said something. Does your friend know how bad the yarn is?


Yes, I've told her. She was at the mill and saw a completed sweater. I wonder if the one she saw was this yarn


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Could be a bad lot. Is there a way for her to look into this before you finish it. Might be worth it cause of the time you are putting into it. How about the pattern with another type of yarn?


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

http://blackisleyarns.co.uk/product/zwartbles-cheviot-blend-dk/
This says 'soft', but I have to assume it is best for outside wear clothing. It may get softer after washing, but I bet it will retain it's kind of rough nature, as it is a hard wearing wool blend.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You might want to knit up a swatch and let her put it next to her skin to see how she feels about it.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> It looks harsh in the picture.


I agree...even in the picture it doesn't look soft.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Could be a bad lot. Is there a way for her to look into this before you finish it. Might be worth it cause of the time you are putting into it. How about the pattern with another type of yarn?


When I enquirer about their yarns, the mill said .

"As far a the yarn is concerned, it will soften a little once washed, but the nature of Scottish sheep and fibre is certainly not as fine as many warmer climate breeds, and it is the fineness that determines the final handle. "


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

sockyarn said:


> You might want to knit up a swatch and let her put it next to her skin to see how she feels about it.


She's seen the finished sweater and I've told her but she's determined to go through with it . The yarn arrived at her house before she gave it to me so she's definitely handled it.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Linda6885 said:


> http://blackisleyarns.co.uk/product/zwartbles-cheviot-blend-dk/
> This says 'soft', but I have to assume it is best for outside wear clothing. It may get softer after washing, but I bet it will retain it's kind of rough nature, as it is a hard wearing wool blend.


I agree with you. Washing the swatch did not much . This would make a good sturdy coat more than a sweater

"They're not generally thought to have particularly exciting wool and it is often written off as being fit for carpets only"

They got that right!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Both breeds have a similar micron count - 30 to35 - and no crimp. I have spun both, separately and blended and they produce a durable yarn which is good for outdoor outerwear. Zwartblis blends well with merino, strangely, in a lowish proportion, and makes a soft, durable yarn. North Country Cheviot (as opposed to the original cheviot breed) was developed to graze in the Scottish Highlands when the land was 'cleared' by land owners wanting to profit from the rising wool market in the 18th century, and as such has a coarser fleece suited to the harsher climate of the Highlands. However, neither of them are as coarse as Herdwick - now that is REALLY like spinning with wire wool and is used mainly for carpets, although higher quality fleeces can be spun worsted and woven into tweed (which is still quite harsh)


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

spinninggill said:


> Both breeds have a similar micron count - 30 to35 - and no crimp. I have spun both, separately and blended and they produce a durable yarn which is good for outdoor outerwear. Zwartblis blends well with merino, strangely, in a lowish proportion, and makes a soft, durable yarn. North Country Cheviot (as opposed to the original cheviot breed) was developed to graze in the Scottish Highlands when the land was 'cleared' by land owners wanting to profit from the rising wool market in the 18th century, and as such has a coarser fleece suited to the harsher climate of the Highlands. However, neither of them are as coarse as Herdwick - now that is REALLY like spinning with wire wool and is used mainly for carpets, although higher quality fleeces can be spun worsted and woven into tweed (which is still quite harsh)


Thank you for the explanation. I can see this being great as a tightly knitted overcoat but not a feminine sweater that's meant to mould against your figure. I itch just thinking about it. My friend and I are similar in size but there's no way I'll try this on. My tailors model will have to do it.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I can just see your model hiding in the corner saying OH NO NOT ME!!!! Why would they put together a kit like this did some one complain? Think they just wanted to get rid of the yarn.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

desireeross said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Sort of spinning related. I've been asked to knit a sweater for a client using a zwartbles/Cheviot mix. It's HORRIBLE. It feels like rug wool and hurts my hands knitting with it. How my friend will wear this with comfort beats me.
> 
> Does this get softer with washing? The yarn comes from the Hebrides in a kit. TIA


What the heck is a zwartbles? A sheep? an animal of any kind? What? Please don't blame this on the Cheviot - my wool is lovely! I have blended it with mohair and with Shetland, both of which just were excellent. It is a good medium wool, unique twist that makes anything it blends with more fluffy - and nice just by its self .

zwartbles? Puhleeze!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> I can just see your model hiding in the corner saying OH NO NOT ME!!!! Why would they put together a kit like this did some one complain? Think they just wanted to get rid of the yarn.


Lol yes I will cover her with a shirt first 

There are actually quite a few yarns you can pick for this sweater. There is one that looks sort of ok but to be honest I'd never spin or wear any of these fibres. I have sensitivity issues so I stick with very soft fibres.

It's a fun pattern to knit and I'm tempted to knit it again in a merino .


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

shepherd said:


> What the heck is a zwartbles? A sheep? an animal of any kind? What? Please don't blame this on the Cheviot - my wool is lovely! I have blended it with mohair and with Shetland, both of which just were excellent. It is a good medium wool, unique twist that makes anything it blends with more fluffy - and nice just by its self .
> 
> zwartbles? Puhleeze!


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zwartbles


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Shepherd: I think we all have spun Cheviot I love it. She is not blaming cheviot trust me. I think the scratchiness comes from the Zwartbles it is a tough breed. I think the micron is a 33 to 38 and was used in this yarn to last a life time and more. lol


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

shepherd said:


> What the heck is a zwartbles? A sheep? an animal of any kind? zwartbles? Puhleeze!


First time I saw the word zwartbles.. I wondered if they were related to tribbles.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

wordancer said:


> First time I saw the word zwartbles.. I wondered if they were related to tribbles.


Most likely cause it seems to be causing problems... Ok how about gremlins to..lol


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

wordancer said:


> First time I saw the word zwartbles.. I wondered if they were related to tribbles.


Zwartbles - black snout. It's dutch


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Shepherd: I think we all have spun Cheviot I love it. She is not blaming cheviot trust me. I think the scratchiness comes from the Zwartbles it is a tough breed. I think the micron is a 33 to 38 and was used in this yarn to last a life time and more. lol


Several life times. She's finally admitted that maybe this wasn't the best choice.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

shepherd said:


> What the heck is a zwartbles? A sheep? an animal of any kind? What? Please don't blame this on the Cheviot - my wool is lovely! I have blended it with mohair and with Shetland, both of which just were excellent. It is a good medium wool, unique twist that makes anything it blends with more fluffy - and nice just by its self .
> 
> zwartbles? Puhleeze!


Zwartblis is a Dutch badger face sheep - all black except for a white stripe down it's face. 
I notice that you are in the US and it is more than likely that the Cheviot you breed has a different quality of fleece to the North Country cheviot (which has a coarser fleece than the original & smaller Cheviot sheep bred on the Cheviot hills of the Scottish borders).The same or similar breeds raised in different countries have different qualities.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

spinninggill said:


> Zwartblis is a Dutch badger face sheep - all black except for a white stripe down it's face.
> I notice that you are in the US and it is more than likely that the Cheviot you breed has a different quality of fleece to the North Country cheviot (which has a coarser fleece than the original & smaller Cheviot sheep bred on the Cheviot hills of the Scottish borders).The same or similar breeds raised in different countries have different qualities.


Thank you, very interesting. I can't imagine this yarns coarseness is just caused by the zwartbles


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

desireeross said:


> Thank you, very interesting. I can't imagine this yarns coarseness is just caused by the zwartbles


Environment plays a much bigger role in the quality of the fleece than most folk acknowledge. sheep bred on uplands tend to have harsher (not necessarily coarser) fleece than those raised on lowland pasture. A harsh winter can also result in a fleece being harsher than usual


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

spinninggill said:


> Environment plays a much bigger role in the quality of the fleece than most folk acknowledge. sheep bred on uplands tend to have harsher (not necessarily coarser) fleece than those raised on lowland pasture. A harsh winter can also result in a fleece being harsher than usual


That makes sense. These sheep are bred on Uist


----------

